# Trunk restoration



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm restoring a 69Judge and need some help with trunk details. Any pictures appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a really broad question.... can you be a little more specific?

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sure. Jack location, proper colors for all jack parts. How much of the trunk gets the splatter paint. Does the panel behind the rear seat that's visible in the trunk get splatter as well? How about the inside of the quarter panels that are visible in the trunk area? Torsion rods for the trunk lid,. Body color or something else?? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Torsion rods, hinge arms on the deck lid are body color (they were painted separately and installed after the inside of the trunk was painted).

Spatter paint on everything else metal that you can see, including the insides of the quarters.

Jack body and foot plate are a sort of royal blue (don't have the exact paint code) but google is your friend.

Jack stowage instructions are as per shown on the sticker that goes on the underside of the trunk lid.








Be aware that some aftermarket/reproduction jacks are too long and will not lie flat as they come.

Panel that goes inside the cabin between the seat back and the trunk braces is left unpainted - it too was installed after the trunk was painted.

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Very helpful info. So the jack post and lift mechanism gets stored under the tire??


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes. The base holds the tire in place, the jack is under the tire. Should be plenty of pix on the interwebs...


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

-ls6-chevelle%2F&psig=AFQjCNGWAAqM-vOminMilENrDjDC7AxolQ&ust=1472585010026660[/IMG]


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great! Thanks. Is there supposed to be a trunk mat in my car ??


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, you can get them from Ames.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Is there supposed to be a tire cover on the spare tire??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

spare tire covers were a factory option in the late '60's. I've never been a big fan of the thin trunk mats. My Dad used to pick up the factory accessory (thick gray) trunk mats for his big Pontiacs while he was working with Pontiac dealers. The problem with all of the trunk mats is they trap condensation, & unless one lives in the most arid parts of the country, the mats speed up the rusting out of stock painted trunk pans. .


----------

